# 90 Stanza won't register Diagnostic Code



## Aone (Jan 15, 2008)

I made sure the engine light is working. When I turn the ignition on, the engine light lights up. Try to retrieve code it flashes code 55. So no doubt it the bulb is good.

I was going to check the timing. When I disconnect the trottle position sensor it usually trigger the engine light but not this time. I continue to disconnect the air flow and the oxygen sensor. Those would not trigger the engine light. The computer only flashes 55.

The engine start and run but it drives bad and uses too much gas. I do not drive it much and it has about 52K miles.

Anyone know why this is happening?


----------

